# Mosses



## ben96 (Jan 26, 2012)

I got some great moss from outside, it has only been a week but they look like they are doing fine. But i know that not all mosses grow in viv conditions. So if this moss fails I would like to know where is a good place to get live moss, like java moss to cover pieces of wood and such. 

Thanks and any tips on growing moss?


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

What part of the country did the moss come from and where did you find it? 

I can't say too much about mosses, but I know they generally prefer acidic environments. People have used yogurt-based mixtures to jumpstart moss growth, but I don't know if this is suitable for vivarium environments. 

Also, moss collected outside almost always has all kinds of little critters living underneath... just keep that in mind.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

There's a pretty good article on moss here:
How to Grow Moss
You should always always process your moss in a 5% bleach solution before adding it to your viv. Most moss in the US will require a dormancy period or it will turn brown and die. Sponsors like Josh's Frogs and NEHerp (sponsors section) both sell moss good for vivs. NEHerp has the preprocessed live stuff, and that has grown great for me.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

One of the best places to get vivarium moss is an orchid/tropical plant greenhouse. If you have any orchid growers or keepers around you that have greenhouses, it is not unusual for them to have moss growing on the ground or in their orchid pots. Most of these mosses come from the tropical areas where the orchids are originally from, so are perfect for your vivarium. Most of them won't care if you harvest a little of their moss, especially if you buy a couple plants. If you happen to have any orchids or tropical plants at your house already, the moss that may be growing on top of the bark or the soil will probably work well in your viv.

*Be sure that the greenhouse hasn't been sprayed with pesticides recently before you take any moss and put it directly into your terrarium.*


----------



## ben96 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks..lol i just ordered the moss on NEherp that you recommended. It looked great. This is the cherry on top for my vivarium.


----------

